# FP in Tasmanian Myrtle Burl



## darrin1200

I haven't post anything for a while. This was my latest creation submitted to the PAG Best in Show 2019. Now that the competition is over, I can post photos.

This is my largest pen so far, at 15.8mm body and an 11.5mm cap.
The material is Tasmanian Myrtle Burl with Japanese Ebonite and Bronze accents. It has a glossy CA finish which adds durability as well as stability to the wood. The clip is hand cut phosphor bronze with a stainless steel spring tab. Its fitted with a #6 Jowo 2-tone steel nib.
While I did not win the competition with this one, I don't feel bad, because the competition was very fierce this year.
Feel free to check it out on Facebook at Pen Artisan Guild, Inc..


----------



## exoticwo

Nice !  All the resin pockets reminds me of the Glimlet burl I've turned into hollow forms.


----------



## MRDucks2

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Curly

Beautiful work Darrin.


----------



## Dalecamino

What a really nice pen!


----------



## alanemorrison

That's a great looking pen, Darrin.
Brilliant burl


----------



## Larryreitz

I like it very much and didn't see any on the Facebook page I liked better.


----------



## magpens

Very, very beautiful pen, Darrin !! .... Would love to get my hands on some of that wood !!!

(BTW, check the numerical values for your cap and body diameters ... they might be reversed.)


----------



## TonyL

Wow....whole new level. Outstanding!


----------



## PenPal

One right out of the box ,the guy who gave you the blank has been immortalised.

Peter.


----------



## Jim15

Awesome work.


----------



## darrin1200

magpens said:


> Very, very beautiful pen, Darrin !! .... Would love to get my hands on some of that wood !!!
> 
> (BTW, check the numerical values for your cap and body diameters ... they might be reversed.)




Thanks Mal
Actually I messed up worse. The 11.5mm is the section diameter. The cap is actually 18.1mm.
I can’t seem to edit the original post, with my table, so I will have to try on my computer tomorrow.


----------



## Curly

Darrin I believe Jeff has the forum settings to only allow editing for two hours after posting. You either can message a mod to edit it for you or just do it in a new post in the thread.


----------



## OZturner

Magnificent Pen Darrin ,
Outstanding Blank. Superbly Turned, Fitted and Finished
Excellent Profile and Proportions.
Beautiful addition of Japanese Ebonite End Caps.
Stunning Clip, love the Shape.
Congratulations, and thanks for Posting.
Brian.


----------

